
“Real world” performance comparison of CDN providers - bouncingsoul
http://www.paessler.com/blog/2010/05/17/networking-basics/real-world-performance-comparison-of-cdn-content-delivery-network-providers
======
alecbings1
Not surprised Akami is so low. Very surprised Google is so high. Thanks for
posting (we're shopping around now).

